# اللهجة اللبنانية: على الله



## A doctor

السلام عليكم 

هناك أغنية لوديع الصافي يقول فيها:
على الله تعود على الله
يا ضايع في ديار الله
من بعدك انت يا غايب
مليش أحباب غير الله

ما معنى "على الله"؟ وهل هي نفس معنى "عسى أن تعود" أو أرجو من الله أن تعود"؟

كذلك في نفس الأغنية يقول:
ياللي مرمرت زماني
كأنك بطلت تهواني
ارجع يا حبيبي وانساني 
حيا الله تعود على الله تعود

ما معنى "حيا الله"؟ 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## barkoosh

أعتقد أن المقصود من "على الله" هو القول إن الاتكال هو "على الله" أو إن المتكلم يلقي "على الله" تدبير المسألة. أما بالنسبة لـ"حيا الله" فهي تعني "كيفما يكن". انظر هنا


----------

